# Ever regretted selling a guitar?



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Wish I had enough sense way back when to keep some of my guitars. Wish I could buy them all back  . Here are a few that I sold - 1974 Gibson LP gold top; 1980 Gibson Flying V; 1972 Ovation Breadwinner; 1973 Ovation Deacon; 1980 JV series strat; 1964 Guild Starfire 111.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm pretty lucky/unlucky, I haven't had any vintage stuff to regret getting rid of. All my modern stuff I have slowly upgraded to, never regretting the upgrade. Now if I sell anything I have now, I know I'll regret it.


Jeff


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention my 1963 LP junior


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Beatles said:


> I forgot to mention my 1963 LP junior


All I have to say is DOH!!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dont get me started !!!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've owned a lot of high-end and unique basses since the mid-80's that I wish I had kept. Perhaps the neverending GAS may have been avoided if I had kept some of them. 

I won't bore you with the specifics as they are basses.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ive never sold anything but I haven't been around as long as you guys


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Signature Oracle*

Here is one I should never have sold. Will never find another one.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes I regret selling that Oracle to Scott, but in reality, you never sell the guitars that you really love, so no regrets because there was always something better in the wings...............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Anniversary Strat*

Another beauty I let go. Nicest Strat I ever owned


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You may be right, but would you not like to have them ALL !!!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I know guys who have a few hundred guitars. EVH has about 500, Gene Simmons has about 300. When you have a house as big as these guys, maybe thats not alot, but I dont think I'd have the room to have every guitar I've ever owned, and besides, alot of what I owned in the past sucked, and thats why theyre gone. I may have liked it back then, but if I picked it up now I'd say, "Ewww!"..................


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I've owned a lot of high-end and unique basses since the mid-80's that I wish I had kept. Perhaps the neverending GAS may have been avoided if I had kept some of them.
> 
> I won't bore you with the specifics as they are basses.


Basses are guitars too


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't place any sentimental value on guitars. When they wear out I replace them.

There was one guitar that I traded while out on the road that I don't think I fully appreciated. It was a tobacco sunburst 77 Les Paul Deluxe. I'd like to have that one back, but there are lots like it out there.


To me guitars are tools. They have no intrinsic value, particularly if I don't use them regularly. If someone gave me a 59 Strat, I'd sell it and buy several other items.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see them as works of art myself. They have so many different attributes. Playing them is of course a pleasure. I can understand a working musicians views would not be the same as a collector. I am into the designs, workmanship. In terms of what I play, it's essentially my Heritage Gary Moore. I am a pure LP man, thats why I end up selling everything else eventually. But as a collector, these above are a few I wish I had kept.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Valley Arts California Pro*

Another one I wish I had kept. Original Valley Arts California Pro 7/8 body


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Milkman said:


> To me guitars are tools. They have no intrinsic value, particularly if I don't use them regularly.


I respect your point of view. Myself, I try not to attach any sentiment to my guitars, but its sure nice to have a few lying around, especially if you want to play something with a different tonal quality, or feel. I have 5 strats (not bragging  ) but I'd never get rid of any of them. Sure would like to have a couple of LP's and a tele though.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Another one I wish I had kept. Original Valley Arts California Pro 7/8 body


Anything else you have kicking around that you' won't regret letting go right now?  LOL


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have 10 or 12 sitting around... no Tele's right now though. I had a really nice Fernandes Tele a while back.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beatles said:


> I respect your point of view. Myself, I try not to attach any sentiment to my guitars, but its sure nice to have a few lying around, especially if you want to play something with a different tonal quality, or feel. I have 5 strats (not bragging  ) but I'd never get rid of any of them. Sure would like to have a couple of LP's and a tele though.


At any given time I keep 3 to 5 electric guitars stage ready. I'm really not a collector though. I drag way too many instruments to the shows anyway. I'm not knocking the folks who amass rooms full of guitars. I admire a well made guitar. I even like the way they smell when I open the case. 

I get instruments for specific applications and instead of having four or five guitars which are very similar I tend to get what I need.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

teleman said:


> No, because I've never sold one. I just keep adding to the pile.


A smart man 


teleman said:


> I do regret not buying a bunch of 50's and 60's Fenders and Gibsons back in the 80's though.


You may be surprised what you can find if you look hard enough. )Its knowing where to look too  )


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I bought those old unwanted Gibsons and Fenders back in the early 80s. It was all I could afford. Dont regret selling them though................


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Regrets*

Oh my yes. Back in the early 70's a purchased a Fender 1969 Telecaster Thinline in perfect condition for about $250.00. I sold it about 4 years later for $500.00. Today those guitars are going for several thousand. That, and it was a pretty sweet little box. 

C'est La vie.

Then there are the guitars that I never regretted selling, like my "Daion Power Mk IV"... Looked great. Under stage lights, the neck turned into a noodle.

Jeff


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I wish I had never sold my Heartfield Talon, and my Larrivee Voodoo.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I regret selling my 80's squire strat (only strat I've owned that I loved), my es-135 and sg classic.


----------



## MusicMan_44 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ouch, that orange one looked like it was a beauty. How much did you manage to get for it?


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I also had a pretty rare Gibson U2 that I got rid of. Damn, I wish I had kept that one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My 1965 Fender Mustang. But after I put a humbucker in it, .. hey, don't look at me like that!

My 1969 Gibson SG Jr.


----------



## rhstranger (Feb 20, 2006)

Every one I've gotten rid of I miss. 84 MIJ strat...don't know what reissue year it was but had 3bolt neck, oversize headstock, bullet truss rod, vintage white, left handed, and have NEVER seen another one of them again....epi sheraton II that i modded, 77 ibanez LP copy set neck.......sniff sniff.....


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

A Les Paul, sold about 20 years ago when I was unemployed and broke.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I sold a '56 Hofner when I bought my Les Paul 35 years ago. I did'nt regret it at the time but I wish now that I had kept it. It was run over by a car and survived, so I can't help wondering if someone is still playing it somewhere.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Must be some new stories out there, been a while since this one was posted on.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

My '61 single cut Melody Maker with the p90 in the bridge.

I had a debt in a friends name and it was getting close to being up, so I sold my old Hiwatt combo and the Gibson. The Hiwatt combo was too loud for my needs anyway, but I would have never gotten rid of the Gibson if I had the choice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Matching '70s Tele Deluxe, '70s Tele Bass, and '50s Fender lapsteel. Gibson B-25, '70s Takamine classical, Godin fretless acoustibass, Warwick 5 string bass, '90s Strat, Princeton Reverb...

I have some seriously nice gear now, but it's some decisions of the past were screwball.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

My mother in law dropped off some old photos last week and what was in the pile? A picture of me with my one regretted sale: my UV777GR. I hadn't thought there was a picture of me holding it, just pictures of it on the stand. If I can get near a scanner I'll post. God I miss that guitar. So much.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have only sold one decent guitar, a mid 80's made in Japan Takamine twelve string acoustic. An entry level guitar but it played well and sounded good. I had purchased a new Martin DM and the Tak became superfluous, tuning and restringing the twelve string was a royal pain in the butt so off it went to a new home.

Haven't really wished I still had it ... yet.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

I sold a '59 burst Hamer Standard Custom with WCR Filmores back to the original owner. I've never regretting selling a guitar as much as that one. It was superlight (7 lbs) with a huge neck and it sounded phenomenal.

The original owner sold it about 2 months later  at which point I didn't have the money to buy it back.

Where's the "I'm an idiot" icon???

Nick


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

'58 strat i bought in '72 for $200....sold it a year later for $400 to a friend who promptly stripped it and painted it blue 'cause the new ones were blue and red and green and....


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

washburned said:


> '58 strat i bought in '72 for $200....sold it a year later for $400 to a friend who promptly stripped it and painted it blue 'cause the new ones were blue and red and green and....


I'm not Lying here.

A 57 Blue Strat to my Brother for 300 a long long time ago. I paid $150

Nice V neck beat up old strat.

That is the only one I regret selling.

My brother put a floyd, brass nut and a shit load of switches on it in the 70's after another friend stripped the paint and painted the headstock black.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The 1964 Fender Mustang, but only partially. My brother has it. My 1969 Gibson SG Jr. Both sold before most on this board were born.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been lucky, in that I have had few regrets over lost gear. I only had a couple of guitars up until a couple of years ago. My Guild Polara stuck with me all this time - around 27 years now. But also, for many years, I had a Korean copy of a big red BC Rich cutaway acoustic called a GC Rich... yeah, that's what it said on the headstock. Great guitar, fantastic tone, but it fell over one day - damn cat! And the headstock was so badly done in it was game over for the thing. I still have it and I've used it as set dressing on a TV series, but that's about it. I should chuck the thing but I just can't. I've also had 3 or 4 other acoustics over the years - low end Fenders and no-name classical guitars - and none were special to me, so when they were sold or given away I felt no remorse. Now I have lots of guitars and most of them I would simply rather not part with. So... I don't!

But I remember back in my garage band days. My best friend had a metallic red Mustang that was just beautiful... I'm guessing it was a late 60s/early 70s guitar, as he bought it used back in 1980 and it already had some mileage on it. We loved what we could do with it (he and I traded bass and guitar duties all the time in our rough-hewn songs) - it was an insane thing when it was ringing with feedback - but in the end it was a rather thin and high-voiced guitar, just not as versatile as many other guitars could be. When the band eventually broke up and we all started moving in different directions, he sold it to someone when I was away at university and he quickly lost track of it. But while in his possession he had kept it in good shape and he's said since, on more than one occasion, how keenly he regrets having parted with it. Just on mojo alone it was a cool guitar.

In a way, I think I miss it almost as much as he does. I still have the original P-bass copy and the second guitar - my Guild... the former is nothing to boast of but it is of gigantic sentimental value to me alone.

Sometimes you miss stuff not because of its intrinsic value, but of what it always reminds you of... something pleasant, a good energy, a positive vibe. A feeling you were going to live forever.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

The first electric I ever had was a Raven copy of a Mosrite guitar. I traded it away for a Sears (Danelectro) guitar that eventually got used as a parts guitar for a guitar I built. That was before the days of Mighty Mite and Warmoth, etc., and I needed a neck for my project. Anyway, the Raven wasn't a great guitar, but cool-looking, and with all the aftermarket parts we can get these days, I probably could have made it into a good player, so I kind of regret that. Now that I think of it, I remember who I traded it to-wonder if he still has it...hmmmm...
-Mikey
I REALLY REALLY DO, however, regret ever having traded in my Garnet Pro with the 2x12, horn-loaded, honkin' big cabinet on a 50 W Marshall. I will ALWAYS regret that!


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course I do. I really miss my Tele. But my biggest regret right now is passing on another one. A green neck-thru Lado Telecaster. I got to play it once, fell in love, and then couldn't come up with the cash for it.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Not yet. I hope I'll never will


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've only ever sold one guitar--it was my first acoustic that I got very cheap at a department store. After I got my classical & first electric I never touched it. When my Dad told me one of his co-workers had a kid that wanted to learn guitar he said he'd check if I'd sell my old one. I was offered the same price I paid for it and so I took it. I don't regret it, I seldom think of that guitar and usually think of my classical as my first. That one I'll never sell, and I've had offers. Then again, my guitars aren't that expensive--so I wouldn't make much by selling them. SO there's not much point in trying to sell them.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Two come immediately to mind. First a '73 tele that I traded in on a JCM900 in the late 80's (for $400 credit) and secondly a 1985 G&L Broadcaster.


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

1984 Lefthanded Ibanez Artist AR100CSL. The '84 Ibanez Artist was my first electric, but I found it heavy (mahogony) and it was really too much guitar for me at the time, so I sold it when I found a beat up lefty '69 Fender Telecaster. I wish I still had the Artist AR100CS, as I would like to have a LP style guitar and good quality lefties are hard to find. 
I think I bought it for $400 and sold it on consignment at the Halifax Folklore Shop for around the same price in the late 80s.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if i had kept all the guitars i've sold, i'd be a millionaire.

examples:

59-60 sunburst les paul - $250
70s es335 - can't recall how much i sold it for, probably about $400
60s-70s strat, tele, jaguar and sg, all sold for peanuts at the time.



-dh


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

An American Standard Tele I bought new in '99. 

Ash body, rosewood fretboard.......

That thing stayed in tune from the time the stings went on until I took them off for the next set.

Played like a dream too.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

No, I've personnaly never regret selling or trading one of my guitars... Most of the time I've done that, it was because I was purchasing something better. Always upgrade my guitar collection. If so... A guitar that I love is definitly a keeper, won't never sell it or trade it, if I'm ready to let her go away, that must be because something unpleasant I feel about that one...


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

That's the reason why I can't sell any guitars... Wish I wasn't afraid or regretting...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

On the other hand, if you never let one go you'll never be aware of what you can survive. I mean, I'd rather keep my gear, but in the end, if it came down to stark choices, I'd prefer to keep my health, my gal, and family and friends. The big ticket stuff.

But I'd still miss them gee-tars.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't say I really regret selling anything so far but....I might soon. A friend has been after me for a while now to sell him my Fernandes. I bought a Revolver Elite a couple of years back because I didn't have anything with double coils/ whammy etc. and was intriuged by the sustainer.
I really like the guitar but I just don't use it very often and could use the cash for PA stuff.
I just have a feeling I will regret it later if I do.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

Of all the guitars I've owned over many years there certainly are particular ones I wish I still owned. First and formost would be a '65 burst/rosewood Strat. I bought it used from a friend in 70, who had bought it new in '66. Others include: '71 Ibanez lawsuit SG, '72 SG, early 70's 335, and early 70's Hagstrom Swede.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've never refretted a guitar that I intended on selling. Actually I've never had one refretted period. I had the frets dressed on one but not refretted.


----------



## DavidS (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes! 

My first guitar, which I bought when I was 14 years old. A Guild D-35, from L & M when they were on Wilson Ave., around 1973. I had worked for a year to buy it, and the salesman really picked out a good one for me. I played it for about 15 years and sold it because I needed the money. 

I have yet to hear another Guild D-35 that sounded like that one!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I typically regret selling every one that I sell for one reason or another. Sometimes it just has to be done though.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back when i used to play all the time i had many guitars. i miss them all. 
the ones i miss the most are ones that some of you guys might not think much of.

i had a cherry red westbury deluxe with some hot dimarzios, it had phase switching, and it would have coil taps but the switches were disconected. at least, that what i thought those switches were probably for.

i had a bc rich mockingbird that sounded great and played like a dream

i had a kramer with an aluminum neck that i really liked alot.

i had a customized epihone les paul that was soo sweet, in the dark no one would have known it wasn't a full on gibson. 

i had 4 or 5 $100 hondos that were totally abused but played better than a hundred dollar guitar should have


----------



## Hammy (May 13, 2009)

I moved to beautiful Canada over a year ago from England.
I already had a flight case for my Fender Eric Johnson Strat, but the one i ordered for my Gibson Les Paul Custom never came in time, so i sold it.
Only had it for 2 months, and boy do i miss the sound from that thing.
I'm now trying to keep the missus sweet with a view to getting a new one.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I mentioned this before in another thread but seeing as how this thread is dedicated to guitars you regret selling I'll mention it again. Back in the mid 90's I bought an Epiphone Les Paul from Encore Music Exchange, which, when I think back about it was probably a Japanese made one as it had the proper "open book" headstock. It had a gorgeous cherry sunburst finish and played very well. I set it up for slide playing but when I compared the tone of it to my Gibson Les Paul it sounded thinner and that put me off it for a while. What I should have done (hindsight being 20/20) was to replace the pickups but unfortunately I ended up selling it.  That's probably the only one I regret selling.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I regret selling all of my former guitars.
So now I just keep 'em.


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

I kinda miss my Jackson I had... it was a JDR94 Concept.. not many like it... reverse headstock, dinky style body, humbucker/single/humbucker, slimmest neck I have ever played (I have been playing around 15 years) traded it for a MIM Strat...seemed like a pretty good trade though in the end, as I went from playing a lot of shredder to more bluesy rock


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I get instruments for specific applications and instead of having four or five guitars which are very similar I tend to get what I need.


I know what you mean. I've only had to sell off a few guitars ever because everything I have I bought for a specific sound or reason. 

I recall seeing a thread on one of the Fender forums and a guy posted pics of how he owed 5 Highway One HSS Strats - one in every colour. That's great and all, but ever one of those is going to sound pretty much identical.


----------



## Pibeau (Apr 17, 2009)

I sold an Ibanez from the 70's (I dont know the year exactly). It was an SG model, rosewood fingerboard with trapezoid inlays and a Bigsby vibrato. I sold this guitar to buy a Japanese Strat.
Yes I was young and probably stupid.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Regrets? Of those I have a few...

'64 Fender Mustang (my first good guitar)
'58 Les Paul Custom 3-PUP Black Beauty (don't ask )
'65 Gibson ES-175 (received with cash for aforementioned LP)
'79 Lado Hawk


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

One that I wish I hung on to was a Brian Moore C55, the rare Floyd Rose model. It was, in hindsight, the best playing locking trem guitar I have had and the one Floyd I would still have in my bag. Iirc, it had 7 p/u selections from 2 hummers, very versatile and as I now know and recall, a superb playing neck.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Regrets selling*

Hummmmm,where do i start.
64 Tele
70 Jazzmaster
69 Vox Wyman bass(teardrop model)
70 Tele bass
72 Gibson EBO bass
78 Tele
66 Les Paul Custom Special
78 Les Paul Standard
80 Les paul Custom Special
66 Gibson ES 325 dot.
Boat load of 70's Strats(cant remember)
78 Tele.
87 Strat.
Bill Lawrence Tele.
Ibanez As200.
Ibanez George Benson
Too many 80's Ibanez 
86 Tele.
Ovation acoustics(3)
83 Strat.
06 Strat.
1998 Strat.
Martin semi acoustic.
I know i forgot a few in the mix.
Nows a good time to bring out the Big Boot kickin my butt cartoon.LOLkqoct


----------



## Ramblez (Jul 14, 2009)

*I Regret selling my SG*

Had a 1994 '61 sg reissue that I regret trading in. Great guitar in good shape. Amazing playability.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Regrets, I've had a few...

1968 Emperador E200 semi-acoustic, a Japanese Gibson 335 copy, my first electric.
1974 Fender Mustang, that I traded in a year later for a new Stratocaster. I regretted the trade, turned out I preferred the Mustang in the long run.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

eric_b said:


> Regrets, I've had a few...
> 
> 1974 Fender Mustang, that I traded in a year later for a new Stratocaster. I regretted the trade, turned out I preferred the Mustang in the long run.


I've been tempted to trade my Mustang--in part--for a Strat a few times--especially when I see a real nice one, but I always stop myself--I love my Mustang.

I'd love to have a STrat as well--but I'd prefer to have both.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Marcos... you need to be tossed in the St Lawrence..... 

I regret selling a Martin D28S... a rare bird....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had these at one time, but not all at the same time:




























i know 2 of them were hondo's but for $100 brand new they were kinda cool


----------



## Eager Beaver (May 31, 2009)

I really regret selling my Epiphone G-400 last year. I know it's not typically a great quality guitar, and the pickups I really didn't like, but something about that guitar just felt right with me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Eager Beaver said:


> I really regret selling my Epiphone G-400 last year. I know it's not typically a great quality guitar, and the pickups I really didn't like, but something about that guitar just felt right with me.


Sometimes that's what it's all about.

Whenever I go looking at guitars, the first thing I check out-other then the visual--which I can't help, because I can see them-is how it feels.

If it doesn't feel right, I don't even play it.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

Regrets? yes...

2004 Cayanne Pepper Les Paul standard. really really light, but had tone for days! Just screamed! I loved it... but listened to my wife who said that a les paul doesn't suit me style wise in terms of looks... and I sold it for an SG Surpeme. kqoct 

Thats part of the reason why I'm fretting right now... I have a Les Paul standard (that I traded the Sg Supreme for) I don't use... 50's neck, light burst. It sounds okay...and its a beast at 11lbs! And it hurts to play for long periods of time. and I need an amp since my AC30 is acting up again (1973) and I wanna trade it for an AC30CC2, but I'm worried I'll regret it.

I also traded of a '62 Telecaster Custom reissue, a Godin 24 fret LG humbucker, Gretsch Fire jet (which I just ordered to get one back), Gibson SG Standard, Anniversary PRS 22 in natural satin, Gretsch 6120, Telecaster DLX HH...


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I almost sold my Washburn J8 Memphis for way too little money, but I changed my mind and I'm happy about that. 

Now, my old man - that's another story. He let go of a '76 Martin D28 and a vintage Telecaster bass several years back. This was about two years or so before I learned to play (I started playing later in life after years as a singer and harp player), and his battle axe of an ex-old lady was bleeding the poor bastard dry financially at the time.  

Can't really blame him, but I'm still sniveling about it, and since he got his will to live back and started playing again, so does he. 

We still know how to get in touch with the guy he sold the Martin to and are hoping for a miracle that he'll decide to sell it back to us one day. 

That's my sad story. The happy one is that we jam together with a few other guys every week and Martin or no Martin, we get to spend that time together!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I sold all my guitars several years ago and many regrets there. However it was for a good cause. At least I sold them to good Guys and friends:smile:


----------



## DavidS (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Anniversary Strat*

Yes :confusion:


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Anniversary Strat*

I sold a black naturally reliced 72 strat. It was the most resonant, best playing strat ever. I had it set up by Fred from Freddy's Frets former guitar tech for Alex Leifson, even he commented on how special it was.........damn!


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I had a pre-CBS blonde telecaster (I think it was a '68) that I traded for a Fender Acoustic (yes a Fender Acoustic . . . I was going through a Bruce Cockburn phase at the time -- I am aware that Bruce never played anything remotely close to a crappy Fender Acoustic) that I have spent the last 30 years trying to replace. I don't even remember what happened to the Fender Acoustic. Perhaps the stupidest thing I have ever done.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My tobacco burst ES-339. I'm such a twat. 

I had it posted on kijiji, CL, GC and TGP. Then played it and took it down. I no longer wanted to sell. It was too awesome.

I forgot to tell Gian at Lil demons that it wasn't for sale and he sold it to the guy from broken social scene (who added a bigsby and changed all the wiring). It's now his main player - cause no other plays like it.

I bought another right away, but it just isn't the same.

I think about it every time I see a hollow bodied guitar.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I also sold my 339, and went on to regret it. I bought this great 78 Les Paul, heavy- sounded great, I thought I don't need my 339 anymore. I had been using the 339 for recording projects it sounded amazing, and most importantly was easy to play with its nice sized frets. I did this too quickly. The frets were so small on the 78 LP that I actually couldn't play it well at all. I was then sadly without my 339, and have been wanting another ever since. However, I just bought another, that's why I have a 72 reissue for sale.


----------



## Icebox (Jul 15, 2014)

In '91 I sold my 76 jazz bass for $600 to pay the rent. They weren't worth too much more than that at the time but now,,,ugh! Breaks my heart. Was a great player too.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes a 1962 Gibson Barney Kassel Custom and a classical guitar custom built for me in 1968 by Bill Lewis. Two good one gone.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

My trusty 1964 Epiphone Texan, dragged around the country playing coffee houses and bistros, hitch-hiking with me through rain, sleet, snow and searing heat waves. I bought it in 1966 for $200 plus filling in for the guitar teacher at a local music store. I had to sell it for $200 around 1979 to pay the rent. I think it would be worth considerably more these days. I just bought the current reproduction model and it's not a replacement but it does feel a bit like an old friend has returned. So it's not so bad.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Two....a 78 Deluxe Gold Top, and a 1980 B.C. Rich Mockingbird with Kahler tremolo. I thought I did pretty sweet on the Mockingbird getting $600 for it, I guess I did at the time....sigh.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never sold a guitar.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

In general I never sell my guitars. I figure there's a reason that I bought them in the first place. So when I lose interest in one I store it. Sooner or later things always seem to come full circle and I get back on track again. One of the few that I did sell was a 62 Jag that I let go of back in the early 80's. Of course at that time they weren't all that popular and it hadn't quite reached vintage status.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

There are only two sales I truly regret. The rest just involve "mixed feelings."

One of the two I regretted so much, I had to replace it this Summer. I sold it last November and bought its replacement 3 weeks ago. 

In the end it worked out like it was some sort of brilliant master plan. I profited from the first sale and then bought one brand new at clearance pricing for less than the original. 

I have no regrets about the re-buy. Playing it these past few weeks proves how great a guitar it is and how much I missed it. 

Three cheers for second chances!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not really, but I do have a regret I couldn't buy because of no cash. I borrowed this guitar for two weeks when I was in high school in the late 60s. I couldn't come up with the $110 to buy it and had to give it back. It got sold a week later. A 1956 Gibson Les Paul Gold Top. I still wistfully think about it at times for a minute or so , on a somewhat rare occasion.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Generally, any guitar I sold or traded was for the purpose of getting to the next guitar I wanted so I have no regrets; except one... in 1975, I bought second-hand a guitar made for Raffi by Steven Scantlin in '71. I ended up selling it in 1990 as the sound had gone dead. I got what I paid for it, $350. If I had it to do over again, I'd probably have kept it, regardless of how it sounded.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Anniversary Strat*

We all have regrets, or at least most of us do: '57 Les Paul TV, '71 Les Paul Deluxe, '66 Rickenbacker 335, '63 Strat.

All gone to someone else.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Anniversary Strat*



DrumBob said:


> We all have regrets, or at least most of us do: '57 Les Paul TV, '71 Les Paul Deluxe, '66 Rickenbacker 335, '63 Strat.
> 
> All gone to someone else.


Well, they were all old anyway.....43 years or older. Who would want one of those old things kicking around?:smile-new:


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Anniversary Strat*

I was young and foolish. We all do dumb stuff sometimes. I'm selling very little these days. I'm in "accumulation" mode. Just ask my wife. She just shakes her head.


----------

